# Ps4 Oder Gaming PC?



## LucaGurke249 (25. November 2013)

Hi,
was soll ich mir zulegen? Eine ps4 oder einen guten gamer-pc?


----------



## Rolk (25. November 2013)

Das kommt ganz auf deine Ansprüche an. 

Wenn du 600 € (oder mehr) rein für die Hardware locker machen kannst würde ich zum Selbstbau-PC greifen.


----------



## ich111 (25. November 2013)

Du bist im PC Forum, jetzt rate mal was wir dir empfehlen, sofern du keine Probleme mit dem Installieren hast


----------



## hendrosch (25. November 2013)

Beides hat Vorteile, auch wenn ich und die meisten hier das ungern zugeben.   

Aber wenn du dir irgendwas aus Shootern und auch nur annähernd Zeitgemäßer Grafik machst verabschiede dich von den Konsolen.   

In meinem Augen ist der einzige Vorteil der Konsolen der soziale Faktor (Splitscreen bzw. lokaler MP).

m.M.n. Ist der Preisliche unterschied auch unerheblich. Denn einen PC brauch jeder denn der ist im Gegensatz zu Konsole viel mehr als nur eine Plattform zum spielen und für 400€ bekommt man einen Office Rechner Spielefähig. 

Außerdem sind die 200€ Aufpreis zur Konsole für nen kompletten Rechner durch um im Durchschnitt einen drittel des Spielepreises schnell wieder drin. Selbst wenn man die Konsolenspiele alle wieder nach dem durch zocken verkauft kommt man nicht billiger weg als bei einem Spiele Key am PC


----------



## Sueff81 (25. November 2013)

Der PC bietet zur Zeit das 1000-Fache an AAA-Titeln, wäre zumindest für mich nen "kleines" Argument.


----------



## ---- (25. November 2013)

die ps4 wird halt auch noch in ein paar Jahren eine gute Grafik liefern und ist billiger.
Wenn du eine ps4 mit dem PC übertreffen willst musst du wie gesagt über 600 Euro ausgeben.
Außerdem bist du hier in einem PC Forum, deswegenn sag ich dir noch, dass man mit nem Rechner nicth nur zocken kann!


----------



## turbosnake (25. November 2013)

PC, die PS4 hat im Moment zu wenig interessante Spiele und wirklich ändern wird sich das 2014 nicht.
PC kann man aber auch 3 Jahre ohne Änderung und große Einbußen nutzen und ich werde mal sehen ob ich bis 2015 oder gar 2016 ohne neue GPU und CPU auskomme. Wären dann 4 bzw 5 Jahre.


----------



## LucaGurke249 (25. November 2013)

Ok danke für eure Meinungen. Ich find pc auch besser, an der Konsole ist lediglich besser dass man zu 2. auf einem Bildschirm spielen kann. Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Octabus (25. November 2013)

Kann ich jetzt nicht wirklich beurteilen, da ich noch keine Spielkonsole wie die PS oder XBOX hatte. Ich denke, dass hängt davon ab, wie flexibel du sein möchtest.

Bequem -> Konsole
Flexibel -> PC
Multimedia -> PC

Bei der Konsole denke ich, dass diese sehr bequem sein kann. Spiel eingelegt und fertig. Keine Inkompatibilitäten und sonstiges. Hat sich wohl aber seit Digital Restriction Management geändert.
Der Computer lässt dir wirklich sehr viel Raum offen, sofern Du Lust hast, selbst zusammenzubauen und zu installieren. Beliebige OS, beliebige Spiele, beliebige Hardware.

Nja, musst Du wohl selbst wissen. Ich finde jedenfalls das Dazulernen beim Anpassen und Optimieren des Computers sehr spaßig und lehrreich.


----------



## Kusarr (25. November 2013)

ne Konsole hat eigentlich überhaupt keine Vorteile ... eher nachteile, gäbs diese nicht, könnte ich auch sowas wie The Last of Us aufm PC spielen!! 

Bequemlichkeit nur bei Konsole? blaaa!!! HDMI an TV, Xbox-Wireless-Controller anschließen und ab gehts aufs Sofa ... wie Konsole, nur noch in geiler (Grafik)

Somit wäre der einzigste Vorteil einer Konsole sogleich schon kein Vorteil mehr.


----------



## John_D (27. November 2013)

Ich meine auch gerade gelesen zu haben, das die Konsolen ihren "Höhepunkt" erreicht haben. Ich schätze auch das wird ein Teil durch die Tablet Manie hervorgerufen. 

Ich habe bin auch von den Konsolen wieder weg und habe mir einen Gamer-PC zusammen gestellt und habe diesen Schritt nicht bereut.

Also ganz klar würde ich auch zum PC tendieren.

@Kusarr: Das mit den XBox Controller war mir neu, das werde ich mir ansehen.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Dezember 2013)

John_D schrieb:


> Ich meine auch gerade gelesen zu haben, das die Konsolen ihren "Höhepunkt" erreicht haben. Ich schätze auch das wird ein Teil durch die Tablet Manie hervorgerufen.
> 
> Ich habe bin auch von den Konsolen wieder weg und habe mir einen Gamer-PC zusammen gestellt und habe diesen Schritt nicht bereut.
> 
> ...


 
Dir is das neu? O.o ... siehe hier: Controller

Ohne kann ich mir nich mehr vorstellen. AC, FIFA, Darksiders, etc ... da is Controller eigentlich MUSS =P


----------



## mds51 (1. Dezember 2013)

In Zeiten von z.B. Steam mit dem big Picture Modus, wo viele Spiele eine Controller-Unterstützung haben.. 2x Wireless X360 Controller gekauft, PC an TV angeschlossen und schon haste du eine Konsole mit 1. mehr Spielen 2. besserer Grafik und 3. all die anderen schönen Dinge, die man mit einem PC machen kann.


----------



## Laudian (1. Dezember 2013)

Nun, eine Konsole hat aus meiner Sicht genau 2 Vorteile:
1) Man kann einfach mit Freunden zusammen spielen. Die wenigsten Spiele bieten am PC einen lokalen Multiplayer an...
2) Eine Konsole ist in der Anschaffung billiger (Die Spiele dafür aber deutlich teurer)

Wenn man 1 + 2 nicht braucht würde ich zum PC greifen. Langfristig spart man damit so viel Geld durch sooo ungemein viele günstige Spiele... Ich meine, ein paar Monate alte Spiele gibts bei Steam oft schon mit 50-75% Rabatt. Davon träumen Konsoleros.


----------



## John_D (1. Dezember 2013)

@Kursarr:  Bin erst seit diesen Jahr wieder unter den PC Spielern. Habe mir auch schon Angebote rausgesucht und werde mir auch erstmal einen Controller kommen lassen. HDMI Kabel ist ja eh schon da und dann werd ich mal antesten


----------



## Kusarr (1. Dezember 2013)

@Laudian: ob ich jetz 4 controller an konsole hab oder am Pc is das gleiche, wo is da der Vortril zur Konsole? 

zu 2.: jup, anschaffung is günstiger, da haste wohl recht, aber hinsichtlich der wenigen exklusivtitel doch wieder sehr teuer.

@John_D: Na dann freu ich mich ja dich mit dem Controller auf ne gute Idee gebracht zu haben


----------



## Hammer2x (1. Dezember 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Du bist im PC Forum, jetzt rate mal was wir dir empfehlen, sofern du keine Probleme mit dem Installieren hast


So siehts aus!!!!


----------



## Laudian (1. Dezember 2013)

Kusarr schrieb:


> @Laudian: ob ich jetz 4 controller an konsole hab oder am Pc is das gleiche, wo is da der Vortril zur Konsole?


 
Bei welchem PC-Spiel kannst du zu viert an einem PC spielen ? Die meisten erlauben nur einen Spieler pro PC.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2013)

Sonic All Star Racing Transformed.


----------



## z4x (1. Dezember 2013)

Hol dir Ne ps3, günstig momentan und es gibt sau viele geile Spiele, bei der ps4 dauerts noch bis viel rauskommt


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. Dezember 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Beides hat Vorteile


 
Eigentlich hat nur der PC Vorteile, weil eine Konsole nichts kann, was ein PC nicht schon vor 10 Jahren konnte.
Das einzigste was für eine Konsole spricht sind die Exklusiven Spiele, mehr auch nicht. Zocken kann man auch gechillt mit nem Pad auf der Couch übern PC.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Dezember 2013)

> weil eine Konsole nichts kann, was ein PC nicht schon vor 10 Jahren konnte.


Doch BD abspielen.
Und vor 10 Jahren gab es wohl auch noch keine Seconds Screen ala Wii U Gamepad oder SmartGlass.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (1. Dezember 2013)

2003 gab es sehrwohl schon Blueray für den PC, von Sony soweit ich noch weiß war die erste Firma, die das ermöglicht hat.
Fakt ist, Konsole hat aus heutiger Sicht gegenüber eines PC's keine Vorteile außer die eigenen Exclusive Spiele, was nichtmal ein Vorteil ist, da ein PC ebenfalls seine Exclusive Spiele hat.
Was man aber spielt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Kusarr (1. Dezember 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Bei welchem PC-Spiel kannst du zu viert an einem PC spielen ? Die meisten erlauben nur einen Spieler pro PC.



What? 

FIFA? theoretisch sogar zu fünft wenn sich jemand die tastatur antun möchte xD .. ich zock mit meinen freunden immer über Notebook via XBox-Controller Fifa14
Und bei allen Portierungen, kannst du mit genau so vielen Leuten spielen wie auf der Konsole auch! 

Also ich versteh dein Argument nich


----------



## Laudian (2. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt vielleicht ein paar Spiele bei denen das geht, aber im Vergleich zu den Konsolen sind das mit Sicherheit weniger. Vor allem werden viele Konsolenspiele erst garnicht für den PC portiert. Mein CoD kann man am PC zumindest nicht mit mehreren Leuten spielen.

Ich würde mir für sowas ehrlich gesagt aber auch niemals eine PS4 holen, sondern eine Wii... Super Mario Bros <3


----------



## SnugglezNRW (2. Dezember 2013)

die Frage kann dir niemand abnehmen.

Auch wenn die meisten hier PC-Empfehlung aussprechen werden rate ich dir zu überlegen welche Spiele für dich überhaupt interessant sind.
Es gibt einige Titel die Playstation Exclusive sein werden. Behalte dabei aber auch im Hinterkopf das die Portierung von PS4/XboxOne Titeln hin zum PC viel einfacher geworden ist.
Somit besteht immer die Hoffnung das sein "Lieblings Titel" auch irgentwann auf dem PC erscheinen könnte.


----------



## ryzen1 (2. Dezember 2013)

Es kommt einfach auf die eigenen Ansprüche drauf an. 
Mir geht es nicht um technische Stärke oder Hardware. Mir gehts um die Spiele.
Und da muss man selbst entscheiden.


Gefallen dir die exklusiven Konsolespiele besser als die PC exklusiven?
Willst du Mods installieren, an deinen Einstellungen rumfummeln etc.?
Willst du aufrüsten können?
Willst du einfach nur zocken ohne Probleme mit zu schwacher Hardware oder Treiberprobleme zu bekommen?
Willst du Spiele ohne DRM?
Willst du 4k?
Maus/Tastatur oder Gamepad?


Meine Empfehlung ist PC + PS4. Damit fährt man am besten 




Kusarr schrieb:


> ne Konsole hat eigentlich überhaupt keine Vorteile ... eher nachteile, gäbs diese nicht, könnte ich auch sowas wie The Last of Us aufm PC spielen!!



Na ja vllt würden wir dann auch sowas wie Last of Us überhaupt nicht kennen.



Kusarr schrieb:


> Bequemlichkeit nur bei Konsole? blaaa!!! HDMI an TV, Xbox-Wireless-Controller anschließen und ab gehts aufs Sofa ... wie Konsole, nur noch in geiler (Grafik)



Das ne Konsole bequemlicher ist als ein PC kann man nicht abstreiten.
Außerdem hat man auf der Konsole auch gute Grafik oO



Kusarr schrieb:


> Somit wäre der einzigste Vorteil einer Konsole sogleich schon kein Vorteil mehr.



Warum überhaupt so Aggro auf Konsolen? 
Ohne die hättest du vllt gar nicht mal solche tollen Multiplattformspiele.


----------



## Kusarr (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin nich aggro auf Konsolen, schließlich habe ich selber eine PS3 daheim ^^

Jedoch betrachte ich die Sache objektiv, und da haben Konsolen nun mal keine wirkliche Daseinsberechtigung mehr. Klar, es ist dahin gestellt, ob es nun eine TLoU geben würde, ohne Konsolen, jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass es TLoU aufgrund einer Idee eines Entwicklers gibt, und nicht aufgrund der Existenz der PS3  (verdammt musste ich grad lang überlegen wie man Existenz schreibt xD)

Und Konsole ist in der Anschaffung billiger? leg 100-150€ drauf und du hast nen PC mit gleicher Leistung und mit einem vielfachem mehr an Möglichkeiten und Spielen  .. nur machens die meisten halt so, 1000-2000€ und man kann alle Vorteile eines PCs ausreizen =P

Wäre mal schön, wenn es einfach keine Exklusivtitel mehr gäbe .. dann könnte jeder für sich entscheiden, ob er das Game xy nun auf PC, Xbox oder PS3 spielt ... (die Konsolenverkäufe werden einbrechen, das sag ich dir )


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn du Core-Titel spielen willst rate ich dir zu nem PC raten. Für wenig Geld (~450/500€) erhälst du schon einen guten Rechner der auch einige Jahre aushalten wird, wenn du *nicht* der "unbedingt höchste Grafikeinstellung"-Mentalität unterliegst.
Willst eher Party-Titel rate ich zur Wii U.


----------



## AeroX (3. Dezember 2013)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> die Frage kann dir niemand abnehmen.
> 
> Auch wenn die meisten hier PC-Empfehlung aussprechen werden rate ich dir zu überlegen welche Spiele für dich überhaupt interessant sind.
> Es gibt einige Titel die Playstation Exclusive sein werden. Behalte dabei aber auch im Hinterkopf das die Portierung von PS4/XboxOne Titeln hin zum PC viel einfacher geworden ist.
> Somit besteht immer die Hoffnung das sein "Lieblings Titel" auch irgentwann auf dem PC erscheinen könnte.



Dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Kiloqualle (5. Dezember 2013)

Also was für mich einfach mal der Hauptfaktor beim Pc ist, ist das man den behalten kann. Es kommen irgendwie alle 2 bis 3 Jahre neue Konsolen raus und dann musst du wieder sehen was mit neuen Spielen ist. Beim Pc musst du dir zwar auch irgendwann neue Hardware holen, aber du bleibst in vertrauter Umgebung, du kennst dein System und musst dich nicht umgewöhnen.


----------



## TheLax (5. Dezember 2013)

Hol dir zuerst mal einen Pc damit bist du erstens sehr flexibel und hast zweitens auch eine riesige Auswahl an hervorragenden Spielen aus praktisch jedem Genre. Eine Ps4 ist eine ganz hübsche Sache, aber momentan noch durch die Knappheit an verfügbaren Spielen sehr limitiert. Gleichzeitig sind die Multimediafunktionalitäten der PS4 momentan auch recht übersichtlich, denn neben diversen kostenpflichtigen Diensten von Sony und einigen Drittanbietern wird auf der Konsole momentan nichts angeboten. Das Mediastreaming wie es auf der PS3 eigentlich ganz normal ist, gibt es momentan auf der PS4 nicht und es wird im besten Fall mit irgendeiner Firmwareversion später nachgeschoben. Allerdings muss man da anmerken, dass seitens Sony momentan nur "geprüft" wird, ob unf ggf. wie sich auf der PS4 der Zugriff auf einen Medienserver einrichten ließ.
Hol dir jetzt einfach einen PC und sobald die PS4 etwas länger auf dem Markt ist und die erste Preissenkung erfahren hat, kannst du dir ja noch eine PS4 holen 
Bis dahin sollten auch die beschriebenen Probleme größtenteils beseitigt sein.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Dezember 2013)

Kiloqualle schrieb:


> Also was für mich einfach mal der Hauptfaktor beim Pc ist, ist das man den behalten kann. *Es kommen irgendwie alle 2 bis 3 Jahre neue Konsolen raus und dann musst du wieder sehen was mit neuen Spielen ist.* Beim Pc musst du dir zwar auch irgendwann neue Hardware holen, aber du bleibst in vertrauter Umgebung, du kennst dein System und musst dich nicht umgewöhnen.


 
Kommst du aus der Twilight Zone???


----------



## Cross-Flow (5. Dezember 2013)

Seit 96 Spiele ich jetzt am PC - und möchte das auch nicht mehr missen. WoW suchten und so ^^

Aber eine Konsole muss ich auch noch stehen haben, da kommt aber nur was von Big N ins Haus.

Mit nem PC zoggen ist gut und schön aber zusammen mit seinem besten Kumpel samstags Bier und Pizza bestellen und und vorm Tv mit Mario Kart und Co einen abfreuen - besser als jeder Multiplayer am Pc.

Spielt mal Super Luigi auf der Wii U dann wisst ihr was echte Core Games sind


----------



## Marcimoto (6. Dezember 2013)

Es ist halt das reine auf der Couch/Bett was auch immer liegen, in jeder weiß Gott möglichen Haltung und daddeln auch mit Freunden, was die Konsole attraktiv macht.
Für mich käme auch als erste Konsole überhaupt ne PS 4 infrage, aber wahrscheinlich erst wenn sie günstiger geworden ist ^^
Naja, Pros und Contras hast du jetzt ja genug gehört, die Entscheidung kann dir niemand abnehmen


----------



## D@rk (6. Dezember 2013)

Mit einem PC wirst du deutlich mehr spass haben.
Die einstellungs und grafik möglichkeiten sind deutlich besser.

Kauf dir nur eine ps4 wenn du die "exklusiv" titel unbedingt spielen willst.


----------



## Kill-Like-A-Sir (6. Dezember 2013)

MarCy schrieb:


> Es ist halt das reine auf der Couch/Bett was auch immer liegen, in jeder weiß Gott möglichen Haltung und daddeln auch mit Freunden, was die Konsole attraktiv macht.



Doof nur dass es mittlerweile genauso wenige Titel mit Splitscreen/Offline-Multiplayer für Konsole gibt, wie auf PC.
Fifa und Street Fighter gibts auch für PC. CoD interessiert sowieso keinen.
Borderlands 2 lässt sich zum Beispiel durchs Mods auch aufm PC im Splitscreen spielen.
Nicht zu vergessen dass man dank Emulatoren alle Konsolentitel bis einschließlich PS2/Wii aufm PC mit Kumpels zocken kann.


----------



## rabit (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin ein überzeugter PC Gamer.
Ich denke das mit dem PC jegliche Flexibilität vorhanden ist vor allem bist Du variabler was Spiele angeht.
(Halbwissen) Neue Konsolenspiele sind mit Vorgängerkonsolen nicht Kompatibel.
Beim PC ist es so das die meisten Spiele mit niedrieger Auflösung noch spielbar sind wenn es nicht grad ein Pentium II ist


----------



## ManosGr (9. Dezember 2013)

Ps4 vs PC? 
Ist das n Witz ? Du vergleichst nen alten Fiat Punto (Ps4) mit nem Porsche Carrer (PC) 
Sicherlich kommt man mit einem PC nicht billig davon aber der hält auch einn paar Järchen und man kann ihn nacher auch aufrüsten.
Aber finanziell kommst du mit der Ps4 überhaupt nicht gut weg. Momentan bekommt man Topaktuelle Titel für ne 20-30€ auf diversen Keyshops hinterher geschmießen. Bei der Ps4 zahlst du für selber Titel schon mal rund um die 70€. Heist du kaufst dir beim der Ps4 max 5 Spiele und hast nur diese Auswah. Kannse dir ja mal ausrechnen was Ps4 + 5 Spiele kosten.

Konsole hat für mich keine Vorteile. Ist eigentlich auch nur wie ein Tablett. Völlig nutzlos (In meinen Augen) aber Hauptsache eins besitzen.
Beim Rechner kannst du nicht nur grafisch hervorragende Spiele spielen sondern auch bei veralterung der Hardware aufrüsten und auch daran Arbeiten.

Und wems gefällt mit einem Controller zu spielen der kauft einen für den PC


----------



## XP1500Monster (17. Dezember 2013)

In der Regel --> PC, aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Für Leute, die unbedingt HALO oder Last of us oder was auch immer spielen wollen, ist die Konsole wieder im Rennen.


----------



## xlacherx (17. Dezember 2013)

So. Ich antworte jetzt mal, ohne die ganzen 4 Seiten zu lesen. Ich hab nen gaming PC und ne xbox one.

Warum? 
Ganz einfach.. Shooter sind ganz klar auf dem PC besser. Genauso wie die Grafik. Es gibt aber auch Spiele, die auf der Konsole besser sind bzw es sie nur da gibt. Hauptsächlich Zocke ich am PC. Ab und und zu, oder wenn man zu zweit zocken will an der Konsole. Es kommt halt immer drauf an, was man machen will, bzw wie viel Geld man ausgeben möchte


----------



## n1c0 (17. Dezember 2013)

Kommt auf deine Spielgewohnheiten an, was spielst du? Lieber auf der Couch? Oder am Schreibtisch.

Bei den PS4 Spielen bist du an relativ stabile Preise gebunden und beim PC sind schon nach Monaten die Spielepreis bereits deutlich gesunken, das sollte man auch bedenken. Zwar ist die Anfangsinvestition beim PC um 200-300€ höher wenn du was vergleichbares von der Leistung willst, dafür deutlich flexibler und günstigere Spiele


----------



## xlacherx (17. Dezember 2013)

Richtig der Preis für Spiele sollte nicht vergessen werden. Teilweise kann man ja auch nur die Key´s kaufen. Da kosten dann ganz neue Spiele max. 40€. Die gleichen Spiele kosten auf der Konsole zum gleichen Zeitpunkt locker 60-70€.

Wenn man da einer ist, die viele Spiele kauft, kommt man auf dauer wahrscheinlich auf den gleichen Preis bzw vllt sogar günstiger weg, als mit einer Konsole. 

mfg


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Dezember 2013)

xlacherx schrieb:


> Richtig der Preis für Spiele sollte nicht vergessen werden. Teilweise kann man ja auch nur die Key´s kaufen. Da kosten dann ganz neue Spiele max. 40€. Die gleichen Spiele kosten auf der Konsole zum gleichen Zeitpunkt locker 60-70€.
> 
> Wenn man da einer ist, die viele Spiele kauft, kommt man auf dauer wahrscheinlich auf den gleichen Preis bzw vllt sogar günstiger weg, als mit einer Konsole.
> 
> mfg


 
Wenn man nicht immer gleich alles zu Release haben muss, sonder 1 oder 2 Wochen warten kann, sind die Spiele auch nicht mehr so teuer. BF4 für die PS4 bekommt man neu für 50€.
Daneben könntest du ganz einfach auch ein gebrauchtes Spiel kaufen. Viele spielen ihr Spiel durch, und verkaufen es ein paar Tage später wieder. Da bekommst neue Spiele für weit weniger als die immer betonten 70€.
Beim PC geht das in den meisten Fällen nicht.

Und selbst wenn du dir ein PS4 Spiel für 60€ kaufst und es wieder für 40€ verkaufst, hast du effektiv 20€ gezahlt ^^


----------



## RavionHD (17. Dezember 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht immer gleich alles zu Release haben muss, sonder 1 oder 2 Wochen warten kann, sind die Spiele auch nicht mehr so teuer. BF4 für die PS4 bekommt man neu für 50€.
> Daneben könntest du ganz einfach auch ein gebrauchtes Spiel kaufen. Viele spielen ihr Spiel durch, und verkaufen es ein paar Tage später wieder. Da bekommst neue Spiele für weit weniger als die immer betonten 70€.
> Beim PC geht das in den meisten Fällen nicht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn du dir ein PS4 Spiel für 60€ kaufst und es wieder für 40€ verkaufst, hast du effektiv 20€ gezahlt ^^


 
Also ich behalte meine Spiele immer, man greift immer darauf zurück, früher oder später.
Neue Spielekeys kosten 30 Euro, da spart man iim Vergleich zu Konsolentiteln gut 20-40 Euro.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Dezember 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also ich behalte meine Spiele immer, man greift immer darauf zurück, früher oder später.
> Neue Spielekeys kosten 30 Euro, da spart man iim Vergleich zu Konsolentiteln gut 20-40 Euro.


 
Du hast ja auf dem PC auch gar keine Chance die Spiele zu verkaufen, kein Wunder, dass du sie alle behältst.
Ich würde zu gerne das ein oder andere Spiel aus meiner Steam Bibliothek wieder verkaufen. Daher behalte ich auch meine Spiele mein Leben lang


----------



## xlacherx (17. Dezember 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht immer gleich alles zu Release haben muss, sonder 1 oder 2 Wochen warten kann, sind die Spiele auch nicht mehr so teuer. BF4 für die PS4 bekommt man neu für 50€.
> Daneben könntest du ganz einfach auch ein gebrauchtes Spiel kaufen. Viele spielen ihr Spiel durch, und verkaufen es ein paar Tage später wieder. Da bekommst neue Spiele für weit weniger als die immer betonten 70€.
> Beim PC geht das in den meisten Fällen nicht.
> 
> Und selbst wenn du dir ein PS4 Spiel für 60€ kaufst und es wieder für 40€ verkaufst, hast du effektiv 20€ gezahlt ^^


 

klar da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. So habe ich bei meiner Xbone auch gemacht. Aber im normal Fall, kauft man Spiele weil man sie behalten will, bzw online spielt. Da is dann nichts los mit weiterverkaufen


----------



## Rolk (17. Dezember 2013)

Also ich will meine besseren Spiele behalten können und sie nicht verkaufen müssen. Auch will ich bei Wackelkandidaten nicht darauf angewiesen sein, sie mit möglichst wenig Verlust wieder abstossen zu können. Mit meiner Einstellung fährt man am PC deutlich besser als an einer Konsole.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Dezember 2013)

Als "Zocker" hat man am besten mehrere Plattformen


----------



## Infernal-jason (17. Dezember 2013)

Vorerst bleibe ich bei meinem Pc. Da mich zur Zeit keines der beiden Konsolen reizt. 
Aber wahrscheinlich wird es eine Ps4 sein, da ich gerne uncharted,Infamous und God of war gespielt habe.


----------



## Rolk (18. Dezember 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Betrachtest du aktuelle Spiele musst du für vergleichbare Bildqualität am PC fast das dreifache bezahlen.


 
Never ever. Wenn das auf die PS4 bezogen war reicht weniger als das Doppelte.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also ich will meine besseren Spiele behalten können und sie nicht verkaufen müssen. Auch will ich bei Wackelkandidaten nicht darauf angewiesen sein, sie mit möglichst wenig Verlust wieder abstossen zu können.



Was heist hier verkaufen müssen?
Der Vorteil ist, man gibt dir die Option, die Spiele zu verkaufen.
Spiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und ohne Wiederspielwert werden von mir umgehend verkauft, sobald ich sie einmal durchgespielt habe.

Dann ist der PC wohl eher was für die Nostalgiker.^^
Ich glaub die Games die ich nach Jahren nochmal angegangen bin kann ich an einer oder zwei Händen abzählen.
Das ist aber von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Der eine haut kurzerhand alles wieder raus, der andere kauft sich das dritte Regal.


----------



## Rolk (18. Dezember 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was heist hier verkaufen müssen?



Um mit einem 60-70 € Konsolenspiel günstig zu fahren muss man es wieder verkaufen. Nicht mehr oder weniger war damit gemeint.



> Spiele mit kurzer Spielzeit und ohne Wiederspielwert werden von mir umgehend verkauft, sobald ich sie einmal durchgespielt habe.


Siehst du, bei solchen Spielen warte ich lieber ein paar Monate mit dem Kauf. Dann sind sie in der PC Version so günstig das ich mir das verkaufen sparen kann, weil es sich sowieso nicht lohnen würde. Ich bin Spieler und kein Softwarehändler. Ausserdem will ich die Möglichkeit haben, Spiele die ich für gut befunden habe später noch einmal zu zocken. Keine 10 Jahre später, aber 1-2 Jahre später kann das durchaus passieren.


----------



## ryzen1 (18. Dezember 2013)

Pauschal kann man eh nicht sagen, mit was man günstiger fährt.
Man kann bei jedem Spiel warten bis es mit 20€ im Geschäft liegt.

Am Ende ist es ja eh jedem selbst überlassen wie viel er für Spiel X ausgeben möchte.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2013)

Rolk schrieb:


> Siehst du, bei solchen Spielen warte ich lieber ein paar Monate mit dem Kauf. Dann sind sie in der PC Version so günstig das ich mir das verkaufen sparen kann, weil es sich sowieso nicht lohnen würde.



Bei der Konsole kann ich auch ein paar Monate warten, billiger kaufen und wieder verkaufen.

Aber gut, ich hasse dieses leidige Thema über die Spielpreise, und will mich damit auch garnicht weiter beschäftigen.

Nur eins noch als Beispiel.
Ich hab mir GTA 5 am Releaseday für 50€ gekauft. Hab damit etwa 40h verbracht, und es dann wieder für 40€ verkauft.
Da soll noch einer sagen das war ein teurer Spass.


----------



## Rolk (18. Dezember 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei der Konsole kann ich auch ein paar Monate warten, billiger kaufen und wieder verkaufen.


 
Wenn man das Spiel behalten will hat man aber keine Chance an die Preise der PC Version zu kommen, da kann man warten bis man schwarz wird. 

Mal ein anderes Beispiel. Ich habe Mitte 2011 Panzer Corps für relativ teure ~27 € gekauft. Was ich mit dem Hauptspiel (Singleplayer und Multiplayer) an Zeit verbrannt habe will ich gar nicht wissen, aber deutlich mehr als 40h. Ich krame das Spiel seit dem immer wieder raus, weil Mods erscheinen die es in Qualität und Quantität locker mit dem Hauptspiel aufnehmen können. Dagegen war dein GTA 5 Beispiel der reinste Wucher. Aber ja, das Thema Spielepreise ist wirklich ein leidiges Thema.


----------



## Lyran (19. Dezember 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> Bist du Zocker und hast nicht viel Ahnung von PCs dann greif zur PS4.
> 
> Betrachtest du aktuelle Spiele musst du für vergleichbare Bildqualität am PC fast das dreifache bezahlen. Einziger Kritikpunkt bleiben die hohen Preise für die PS4 Spiele.



In meinen Augen ist das eine Milchmädchen-Rechnung. Zum Release-Zeitpunkt mag es sein, dass eine Konsole ein vertretbares P/L Verhältnis hat, das ändert sich bedingt durch die langen Produktzyklen der Playstation (~ 7 Jahre pro Generation) aber schnell. 2 Jahre später bekommt man deutlich stärkere Hardware für den PC und kann ihn aufrüsten, außerdem sind die Möglichkeiten mit Mods, Downsampling, Kantenglättung etc. viel größer was Einstellbarkeit angeht. Bei der PS3 hat man das gut gesehen finde ich: Release war 2007 und grafisch war damals auf dem PC schon mehr möglich (Crysis 1). Selbst das konsolenoptimierte und schlecht programmierte GTA4 läuft auf dem PC flüssiger als auf der PS3 und per Downsampling in 2500x1600 statt 720p 

Zudem ist ein PC, neben dem Zocken, per (oft kostenloser) Software für nahezu jeden Anwendungszweck rüstbar.


----------



## lolinger123 (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke PC ist besser, allerdings bevorzuge ich für Online Spiele wie FIFA oder auch Cod lieber die Konsole, da es meines Erachtens weniger Cheater gibt. 
Kann mich aber auch in der Sache täuschen.


----------



## fuenfachtel (19. Dezember 2013)

Hm bin mir nicht sicher, dieses Aufrüstargument ist für mich nicht so überzeugend. Ich praktiziere das natürlich selber mit Feuer und Flamme  aber es scheint mir doch viel teurer als sich alle 7 Jahre eine neue Konsole anzuschaffen. 7 Jahre hält kein PC aus, glaube auch nicht dass da ein Grakawechsel reicht. Hätte ich mein alten PC behalten von so 2007-8, hätte ich jetzt einen e8500 3,0 dual core. Da hätte es auch keine Graka getan  da muss also das Meiste neu her. Und sind wir ehrlich ein 500 Euro Pc tuts nicht wirklich oder ? Ich will ja mit dem PC auch die Details hochschrauben. Meine Theorie ist, ein mittelmäßiger pc der aktuelle Games auf max spielen kann,mit einigen Kompromissen , kostet 800 Euro mindestens. Dann braucht man nach 4 Jahren auch ne neue Graka. Und nochmal 4 Jahre das meiste komplett neu. Das ist jetzt mein subjektiver Eindruck, ganz platt gesagt. Ich sage das, weil ich irgendwie frustriert war wie schlecht mein damaliger 2009er PC heute nur noch ist. Und da steckten so 1000 Euro drin(was aber hauptsächlich die Graka schuld war -->5870)
Also ich hab den Eindruck PCs sind sehr teuer. Wenn man denn auch grafisch ein bisschen exklusiver als die Konsolen bleiben möchte. Kommt natürlich drauf an, was man will. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist ein PC nicht nur zum spielen da, ich persönlich mache auch Musik am Pc, oder eben meinen Uni Kram. Außerdem finde ich einen Desktop PC sehr angenehm bei der Arbeit, Videos gucken etc. Stellt halt irgendwie eine Multimedia "Basis" dar. 

Alles in allem scheint mir eine Konsole vernünftiger  aber ich bin ein PC Kind.


----------



## alexcologne (19. Dezember 2013)

@funfachtel


Du kannst aber mit deinem PC von 2009 noch alles zocken! Man muss halt abstriche machen bei der Einstellung. Und auf PS4 Setting sollte dein Rechner auch alles auf dem gleichen Niveau oder besser schaffen als die ps4. und mit einem Update auf eine neue Grafikarte im Preisbereich 150 € wird deine Kiste auch noch gut laufen.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Dezember 2013)

God of War, Uncharted, The last of us, Beyond two Souls, Heavy Rain, Metal Gear Solid, Ni No Kuni, Ratchet & Clank, inFamous und Grand Turismo kannst du trotzdem nicht spielen
Da kann dein PC auch 10000 mal so Leistungsfähig sein.


----------



## Murdoch (19. Dezember 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> God of War, Uncharted, The last of us, Beyond two Souls, Heavy Rain, Metal Gear Solid, Ni No Kuni, Ratchet & Clank, inFamous und Grand Turismo kannst du trotzdem nicht spielen
> Da kann dein PC auch 10000 mal so Leistungsfähig sein.


 
Mit ner ps4 aber auch nicht.


----------

